# "Connection unexpectedly closed...Exit Status 0" s

## binaural

WinSCP:

 *Quote:*   

> Connection has been unexpectedly closed. Server sent command exit status 0.
> 
> 

 

Same kind of thing with SSH Secure Shell. SSH2 from puTTY works fine.

I just emerged --deep world and now my sftp/scp doesn't work. Any idea why?

Thanks ahead,

Noah

----------

## bone

Check for an anti-idle setting of some sort. Sometimes its called KeepAlive.

Jt

----------

## binaural

thanks, but I fixed it.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1970630#1970630

continuing portage conflict between ssh & openssh is the problem, see link for better explanation. 

Noah

----------

